
Hasura Adds Support to MySQL - matthewaveryusa
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/08/hasura-raises-25-million-series-b-and-adds-mysql-support-to-its-graphql-service/
======
matthewaveryusa
I can't see anything in the codebase yet, however there's a stub documentation
for MySQL integration:

[https://deploy-preview-5726--hasura-
docs.netlify.app/graphql...](https://deploy-preview-5726--hasura-
docs.netlify.app/graphql/core/getting-started/index.html#get-started-using-a-
mysql-database)

Yes, everyone loves postgres more than mysql, but the truth is, a lot of
software uses mysql, and mysql has one distinct advantage over postgresql:
better clustering support with vitess and galera. Postgresql _is_ making
progress but it's still behind at this time.

~~~
tango12
Ugh, had some CI issues!

Our docs page is just about live with the latest links so that you can try it
out. I'll drop a note here when that happens.

~~~
tylerhannan
Not tango12 but...for your convenience...

[https://hasura.io/docs/1.0/graphql/core/guides/mysql-
preview...](https://hasura.io/docs/1.0/graphql/core/guides/mysql-preview.html)

